# need help tired of searching



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Hi is there anyone who can give an idea about the steps one has to follow to get admission in Canadian universities for medical pg, do one has to clear any kind of test? Can somebody please give me the names of colleges or universities where they offer medical post graduation courses.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


harpreet90 said:


> Hi is there anyone who can give an idea about the steps one has to follow to get admission in Canadian universities for medical pg, do one has to clear any kind of test? Can somebody please give me the names of colleges or universities where they offer medical post graduation courses.


Google this: _*how to do a masters in medicine in canada*_ and this comes up: Medicine: Information for International Medical Graduates

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

*You are going to have to put in a better effort than 'need help tired of searching'*



harpreet90 said:


> Hi is there anyone who can give an idea about the steps one has to follow to get admission in Canadian universities for medical pg, do one has to clear any kind of test? Can somebody please give me the names of colleges or universities where they offer medical post graduation courses.


You do realise that in order to get into a post graduate program in Canada, your non-Canadian under graduate degree must be compatible with the school you are applying to... simply having a BSc isn't enough... your undergraduate degree _must_ meet with the school's admissions criteria or else you will be required to take (at your own expense) upgrading/bridging courses to bring your qualifications on par with the school you want to get into. Each school has slightly different criteria for admission, some being more strict than others... nevertheless, medical post graduate programs in Canada have stiff competition and only the best candidates are offered a spot.

In regards to which schools to attend, you need to do a Google search for your field of specialisation, as not every university in Canada offers post graduate degrees in every subject and some schools are better known than others for certain specialties. We don't know what your specialty is, so we couldn't possibly begin to recommend a school for you.

You will also be required to get a student visa in order to come to Canada and, in addition to having the necessary tuition for school (you will be paying international student rates, which are significantly higher than the tuition charged to Canadian students), you will have to prove to the government that you have the means by which to support yourself _without_ having to rely on public funds here in Canada... these funds must be readily available to you and verified by the submission of bank statements similar.

You shouldn't bank on working while you are in Canada, as you will not be eligible to work more than 20 hours/week while you are here on a student visa, and you _will not_ be eligible for financial assistance from the Canadian government or any bank in Canada... Canadian students have a hard time getting assistance, so it would be unfair for non-Canadians to receive money when Canadians do no.

You should be able to do a Google search to find what you're looking for as far as "how do I apply for a Student visa " and "what universities offer post graduate medical programs."... the information is out there on the Internet, and it really _isn't_ difficult to find, if you make the effort to find it.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Google this: how to do a masters in medicine in canada and this comes up: Medicine: Information for International Medical Graduates
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your effort . Actually i got hold of this page before but couldn't get what i am actually looking for so i was thinking might someone who had gone through this process before could help me out.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You do realise that in order to get into a post graduate program in Canada, your non-Canadian under graduate degree must be compatible with the school you are applying to... simply having a BSc isn't enough... your undergraduate degree must meet with the school's admissions criteria or else you will be required to take (at your own expense) upgrading/bridging courses to bring your qualifications on par with the school you want to get into. Each school has slightly different criteria for admission, some being more strict than others... nevertheless, medical post graduate programs in Canada have stiff competition and only the best candidates are offered a spot.
> 
> In regards to which schools to attend, you need to do a Google search for your field of specialisation, as not every university in Canada offers post graduate degrees in every subject and some schools are better known than others for certain specialties. We don't know what your specialty is, so we couldn't possibly begin to recommend a school for you.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your effort thank you very much indeed. God bless you.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

harpreet90 said:


> Appreciate your effort thank you very much indeed. God bless you.


Getting student visa is not a big issue and even i am ready to pay international fees, my worry is getting a place in a university and to get my degree recognised since you told the competition is quite tough out there.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

harpreet90 said:


> Getting student visa is not a big issue and even i am ready to pay international fees, my worry is getting a place in a university and to get my degree recognised since you told the competition is quite tough out there.


You'd better have top marks in all of your courses because competition is so stiff that there are Canadian students with good grades from Canadian universities who can't get into post graduate programs.

When my brother was completing his BSc and was looking at going to chiropractic college (there is only one chiropractic college in Canada), he was told that if he didn't have 4.0 average in his university transcripts (which he did not) then he need not bother applying... he had a BSc from a recognised Canadian university, he speaks English, he is Canadian yet he couldn't get in to the school of his choice.

He had to look elsewhere and he eventually found a place in the United States where his grades were good enough to get in.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You'd better have top marks in all of your courses because competition is so stiff that there are Canadian students with good grades from Canadian universities who can't get into post graduate programs.
> 
> When my brother was completing his BSc and was looking at going to chiropractic college (there is only one chiropractic college in Canada), he was told that if he didn't have 4.0 average in his university transcripts (which he did not) then he need not bother applying... he had a BSc from a recognised Canadian university, he speaks English, he is Canadian yet he couldn't get in to the school of his choice.
> 
> He had to look elsewhere and he eventually found a place in the United States where his grades were good enough to get in.


Very true, competition everywhere is tough these are the things which are forcing students to look for courses in different countries.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You'd better have top marks in all of your courses because competition is so stiff that there are Canadian students with good grades from Canadian universities who can't get into post graduate programs.
> 
> When my brother was completing his BSc and was looking at going to chiropractic college (there is only one chiropractic college in Canada), he was told that if he didn't have 4.0 average in his university transcripts (which he did not) then he need not bother applying... he had a BSc from a recognised Canadian university, he speaks English, he is Canadian yet he couldn't get in to the school of his choice.
> 
> He had to look elsewhere and he eventually found a place in the United States where his grades were good enough to get in.


I read somewhere that if you are a doctor with foreign degree you better think of doing master in non clinical subjects like microbiology or physiology etc rather than looking for clinical subjects especially in canada, don't know how true it is.


----------



## asifdagi (Aug 6, 2014)

please sorry to disturb the topic will any one tell me about my Bs(hons) in telecommunication Pakistan will it be equal to Canadian bs I really mean that if I apply for a subject what should I chose MS or what thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

asifdagi said:


> please sorry to disturb the topic will any one tell me about my Bs(hons) in telecommunication Pakistan will it be equal to Canadian bs I really mean that if I apply for a subject what should I chose MS or what thanks in advance.


We cannot tell you what your BSc degree from Pakistan will be equivalent to here in Canada, as we do not know the specifics of your school or the program that you undertook.

You would be best to have it properly assessed by an agency like World Education Services (WES)... they are recognised by the Canadian Government and they can tell you what (if anything) your BSc is worth in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

asifdagi said:


> please sorry to disturb the topic will any one tell me about my Bs(hons) in telecommunication Pakistan will it be equal to Canadian bs I really mean that if I apply for a subject what should I chose MS or what thanks in advance.



It is highly unlikely that a Pakistani degree will be considered equivalent to a Canadian degree. For starters, how long did it take to earn that degree?


----------

